# Charlie; Black Persian 4 yrs old



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Charlie; Black Persian 4 yrs old; She is very sweet and an affectionate girl but doesnt like to feel cat litter on her feet so will need a tray with newspaper or kitchen roll in it she is very clean and uses it all the time.
She has been a housecat and we have just neutered and microchipped her and started her vaccinations she will need another in 3 weeks time.










Tel: 01933 387658 or 07954 571814
Email: [email protected]
Website: Rushden Persian Rescue

Please say you heard about them from the Animal Lifeline UK Team

Charlie; Black Persian 4 yrs old


----------

